# Hog hunting the hard way



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't know why but for some reason I really like this video and especially the sound track.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GAoADOgG8tI[/ame]


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

This is why my Son told my wife I'm crazy. He says Mom he is hunting Hogs with no one around, on the ground with a Muzzleloader.

He knows what he is doing. MOM HE IS GOING TO GET KILLED AND ALL WE WILL FIND IS PIECES!!!! :sob:

 big rockpile


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I guess these guys never watched Old Yeller when they were kids!

I saw a wild hog last year when deer hunting - pretty rare by us, but there are a few in our area.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

MichaelZ said:


> I guess these guys never watched Old Yeller when they were kids!
> 
> I saw a wild hog last year when deer hunting - pretty rare by us, but there are a few in our area.


 There is getting to be more in Southern Missouri. Love hunting them.

This is my Biggest one



big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I can't wait till one moves in here....I love pork....my grill is always going!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

MichaelZ said:


> I guess these guys never watched Old Yeller when they were kids!
> 
> I saw a wild hog last year when deer hunting - pretty rare by us, but there are a few in our area.



you saw it and didn't do your civic duty to kill it , or was it to far

and they think I am strange for having a backup to my backup gun

I have a co -worker that gets several pigs a year with a 22lr , but he keeps them in the trap to shoot them
he had a guy come out to help him get some of the pigs in his orchards , guy showed up with a MP7 308 rifle and extra mags in his pockets ,no such thing as to much gun when a hog is charging


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

All ya need is a stout piece of hickory an a strong arm fer backup..Was charged by a 400lb boar once...hit 'em across the snout with a dead piece of oak an it shattered...jist as he was fixing to tusk me i was diving headlong over his back he flipped his head up trying to get me, but only succeeded in hitting my ole army boots and helped me pass on over his back..he kept going an I never got a scratch..After that I always made sure to have a stout piece of hickory when dealing with wild hawgs..


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Greencountypete..... Here in my part of n w WI..... It was 2-3 years ago that I saw trail cam pictures of very typical "Russian boar" looking pigs here in this area... It was obviously a full grown adult hog.. 

At the time... The DNR would deny there were any wild hogs in the state, but in the same sentence tell you to kill them on site.....

I don't know if they ever have admitted there presence in the state, but they publish in the hunting regulations to "kill them on site".....

I also saw the cougar (mountain lion) that was in this area... The DNR denied there existence.... Until someone took a picture of a witness and the cat in a tree.... Again, the only acknowledge by the DNR is a statement in the game regulations that they are protected.... The next spring DNA evidence proved the cat that was in this area was a road kill in Connecticut.... 

So the lesson is.... Humans are the intruders, animals are/were the original residents... Nature is the population regulator....

Take care....


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I never got the DNR saying shoot on site any wild or domestic feral pig , then in the next breath said but you need a hunting license or it must be on your own land. 

what are you kidding me either you recognize the threat that feral or wild pigs pose to Wisconsin agriculture or don't check to see if your license from last year is still good , SHoooot it 

a single pig can cost a thousand dollars a night in a field , letting hogs get to infestation levels like TX would devastate Wisconsin agriculture 

not sure what part of WI your in but there were some game farms that had brought in Russian hogs then had some get out , that is not natural for Wisconsin , the Menominee , Ho-Chung , and Ojibwa weren't hunting wild pigs a hundred years ago even 200 
hogs were brought here and are not native

the DNR is admitting they know about hogs in the area north of Prarie Du Chien and south west of Viroqua , and have it on a 2012 map on their web site

like it or not man has had major effect on the land and the species , some good some bad , but when man introduces an invasive species we shout try and fix it when possible , we are loosing the battle to so many un-natural plants , and fish ,zebra muscles , when it is possible and hogs can be shot they should be shot , fixing wild pigs in Wisconsin is still possible , in TX it is not they can only attempt to keep their numbers down some.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Couple Corn Fields after Hogs got in them





River bank that Hogs tore up



big rockpile


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I hunt wild hogs with my dogs when I have the time and the ability to get permission to get the hogs off the land. They're in Kansas but you can't call it hog hunting. You have to call it hog removal services and if you're caught hunting on state property, you'll be fined $1k to high as $5k PER HOG! There's some regulations on doing hog removal services in Kansas which is dumb. Anyway here's my catahoula leopard dog working on one in a bay pen in Missouri and Oklahoma.


----------



## Rafter B (Jul 23, 2011)

I have always wanted to go hog hunting, the video is pretty crazy, but still not going to stop me. just makes me want to go even more. lol.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Even though they aren't common in Indiana yet, DNR has already issued rules saying shoot on site. No license or permit needed so long as property owner gives permission.
But they do request that you notify the DNR if you do shoot one juat so they can try to track how many are in different parts of the state.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Around here in Florida , some people hunt hogs with only a handgun. They take turns stomping on brush, saw palmetto thickets, etc. I have DECLINED to go with them !!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

TedH71 said:


> I hunt wild hogs with my dogs when I have the time and the ability to get permission to get the hogs off the land. They're in Kansas but you can't call it hog hunting. You have to call it hog removal services and if you're caught hunting on state property, you'll be fined $1k to high as $5k PER HOG! There's some regulations on doing hog removal services in Kansas which is dumb. Anyway here's my catahoula leopard dog working on one in a bay pen in Missouri and Oklahoma.


 Love your Dogs and looks like they are having a blast.

big rockpile


----------

